# Another Milling table stop



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2020)

Made this out of scrap laying around.
This simple project allowed me to use the lathe, mill, surface grinder and hand tools.
I need to add some shorter studs to my table hardware and the stop needs one 1/4 20 set screw for the rod.
The odd size rod, .353” is from a HP printer.
Passes the time.
Happy Fathers Day to all.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 21, 2020)

happy father's Day Jeff!
well done!


----------



## benmychree (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking good!  Maybe round over some of the corners?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Looking good!  Maybe round over some of the corners?


I agree, I was thinking of setting up the pieces in a V block and running the corners on the surface grinder.
Or, much easier, on the mill. For the corners and down the edges.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, sometimes we make a too quick of a move and take a piece of hide off our hand or arm; ouch! damn! -------


----------



## benmychree (Jun 21, 2020)

I like a convolute fiberous wheel for easing edges and corners.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I like a convolute fiberous wheel for easing edges and corners.


Convolute fiberous, I’ll check it out.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 21, 2020)

They are like a grinding wheel, but fiberous, colored grey, made for deburring.


----------



## hman (Jun 21, 2020)

Scotch-brite?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

No, much more dense.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 22, 2020)

That is a neat stop! Your project is going to be seized by pirates.
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

I decided on a chamfering tool.
Not perfect but better.
Those convolute de-burring wheels are not cheap >$100


----------



## WCraig (Jun 22, 2020)

Janderso said:


> The odd size rod, .353” is from a HP printer.


Aka, 9 millimetres?

Craig


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

WCraig said:


> Aka, 9 millimetres?
> 
> Craig


Is it?
The only thing metric in my shop is wrenches and sockets.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

And the rod on your mill stop!  Perhaps look for another source for the convolute wheels, I do not remember them as being all that expensive; what size were you looking at?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

MSC has this one for only $43. It's 6x1. 
https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn...MIyLm98vaV6gIVIRvnCh0l9Qj7EAQYAiABEgJJp_D_BwE

Here is another one for $121.. 6 x 1 1 /2



			https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tnpla/01174747?cid=ppc-google-New+-+Abrasives+-+PLA_sHWyTfYkZ___164124448220_c_S&mkwid=sHWyTfYkZ%7cdc&pcrid=164124448220&rd=k&product_id=01174747&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyLm98vaV6gIVIRvnCh0l9Qj7EAQYASABEgJFyPD_BwE


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, not real cheap, but they do last a long time, at my shop they use a 12 X 1 wheel with 3" hole on a buffer with freq. drive, so SFM can be adjusted for wheel wear, when they get worn down near ^" I can get them (used to anyway) and use them on my buffer, I also use a 8" X 1/2" on it.
Some looking on the internet might find cheaper prices.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

I would buy an 8 x 1 for my buffer-wire wheel unit. I was showing the prices.

When it states, "convolute" the price is much higher. They seem to come with a 3" center hole. I could make a pair of adapters easy enough.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, all the larger ones come with the 3" hole, I guess to avoid wasting material that can't be used; I made the adapters from delrin.


----------



## hman (Jun 23, 2020)

I've adapted the arbors on two 1x42 belt/5" disk sanders to accept Scotch-brite wheels in place of the sanding disks.  They're probably the most frequently used tools in my shop.  Everything that comes off the mill, lathe, bandsaw, etc. gets the edges and corners deburred.  I recall that years ago I could get a genuine Scotchbrite 6x1x1 7S wheel for as low as $25!


----------

